# Divers Watch Collection & Some Others Lets See Yours



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i hope you like some of my watches still buying and adding to my collection all the best woody77


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

You've got it badly havent you? :kewlpics: That's a nice collection. I really like the Vertex. May I ask what the diver is with the silver bezel at the top/middle of the second picture?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Very nice, varied collection you have there.

Congratulations


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi was it this one you mean all the woodyy77



AlexC1981 said:


> You've got it badly havent you? :kewlpics: That's a nice collection. I really like the Vertex. May I ask what the diver is with the silver bezel at the top/middle of the second picture?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave O said:


> Very nice, varied collection you have there.
> 
> Congratulations


hi thank you all the best woody77.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi was it this one you mean all the woodyy77


That was the one thanks. I'm always on the lookout for smaller sized divers.


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Lets See Yours ??? .... Oh well, why not ?!? ... my first "coming out" :sweatdrop:























































...


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

...


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

...


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

... and my daily beater :black eye:










Nice collection of yours BTW .. I do like the Citizen analogic and the Vertex as well :thumbsup:

Rgds B)


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

ludi said:


> ...


hi very nice to a lot of cash there all the best woody77.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

sparrow said:


>


hi i won one of these casio on the net it was nos but the thay backed out of the sale still looking for one all the best woody77.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Ludi, that collection is just amazing   

here's my divers


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

ludi said:


> Lets See Yours ??? .... Oh well, why not ?!? ... my first "coming out" :sweatdrop:


Ludi,

Do you mean you have been a member for nearly two years and this is the first time we have seen these?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I'll just show you the one I'm wearing right now... :tongue2:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi i hope you like some of my watches still buying and adding to my collection all the best woody77


great collection pal ....put mine to shame

i like the ORCA wen is that coming on the market mate?

HAYDN


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great stuff Woody,very nice collection indeed,and others to,thanks for sharing them with us! :thumbsup:

My divers collection consists of one Casio DW290, 

that's one part of my collection that's seriously lacking,

with over a Hundred working watches,you'd think i'd have more than that. :huh:


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Steve said:


> Do you mean you have been a member for nearly two years and this is the first time we have seen these?


More a lurker than a poster I'm afraid :blush:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Got an OM as well, but haven't worn it for ages - probably up for the chop soon, watch this space :lol:


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Only have the two now

Stwoa Prodiver










Breitling Superocean Heritage


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

There are some nice watches and then there is some very nice watches. Thank you


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hilly10 said:


> Only have the two now
> 
> Stwoa Prodiver
> 
> ...


hi but thay are very nice all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Later,
> 
> William


hi william very nice to all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

sam. said:


> Great stuff Woody,very nice collection indeed,and others to,thanks for sharing them with us! :thumbsup:
> 
> My divers collection consists of one Casio DW290,
> 
> ...


hi thank you sam got one more divers post to day and one on its way .still wanting for some to come back from the watch maker he has some of my best one that i like all the best woody77.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, if we are showing...

Some of these are more divers style, than proper diver.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Heres my current 3,







Col.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

AlexC1981 said:


> Well, if we are showing...
> 
> Some of these are more divers style, than proper diver.


hi very nice watches all the best woody.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

cgs said:


> Heres my current 3,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi very nice watches all the best woody77.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A few of mine..










And a few 'others'..










A few Casios (somehow an Eco drive was mixed with them!!)










And a few more 










some more..










A few more oldies..










Some are in more than one pic..

HAGWE

John


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

johnbaz said:


>


That's a couple of scary pics!!! Poor watches, all bunched up together! I also keep mine on a drawer which is now out of space of a couple are stored elsewhere. Even so I'm still so afraid of them being so close to each other that I ended up ordering a couple of watch boxes this very week.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> A few of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

After months of flipping I've settled down a bit, with this small collection...














































And a group hug to finish


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Redd said:


> After months of flipping I've settled down a bit, with this small collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi all very nice to all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Redd said:


>


That one is a beauty!!! It looks a lot better than the rendered pics they have at their site!! :notworthy:


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> That one is a beauty!!! It looks a lot better than the rendered pics they have at their site!! :notworthy:


Thanks

Back in March I discovered Benarus and the Moray 2 via a post here by pauluspaolo. 4 months of hunting for one later (they are very rare) and it arrived last week. I could not be happier with my newest dive watch:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Redd said:


> Thanks
> 
> Back in March I discovered Benarus and the Moray 2 via a post here by pauluspaolo. 4 months of hunting for one later (they are very rare) and it arrived last week. I could not be happier with my newest dive watch:


Ah, so it's a new arrival! Well, congrats! It really looks very good! That iridescent dial alone is a beauty to look at!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

woody77 said:


>


Hey, Woody...I was wearing one of those Citizen digi-ana watches when I had a serious RTA back in 1989...the impact was so great that the watch was embeddded in my wrist,(and totally destroyed) and I still bear the right angled scar from the square shape of the watch today.










If you ever want to flip one, please give me first refusal...just for nostalgic reasons! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


>


 :jawdrop:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not sure why I have a box full of other watches, when this will do


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


RTA... 'scuse my American ignorance... what is that??










Where'd that battery go...??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

RTA=Road Trafic accident


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I love that Rotary John,the very lowest watch in this picture,what a Stunner! :man_in_love:










P.S,I could spend many happy hours looking through your collection. k:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Redd said:


> After months of flipping I've settled down a bit, with this small collection...


The Benarus is cool, but that Helson is also a great looking Divers 'Tool' watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't do Divers as a rule h34r: .... So here's a few of my 7A38's instead:










3 x 7A38-7070's - 2 factory standard (different hands fitted) and one modded:










7A38-6000 and 7A38-6010:










7A38-7050 and 7A38-6020:










4 different variations of Orient J39xxx Divers (first and third on non-original bracelets):


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I don't do Divers as a rule h34r: .... So here's a few of my 7A38's instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi all very nice why? only this type of seiko! do collect any other types of watches to?. all the best woody77.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi all very nice why? only this type of seiko!


As a means of limiting my collection. :grin: This is box # 4 of 5.











SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Box 1) 7A38-727x and 7A38-728x's.
> 
> Box 2) 7A38-724x/-725x/-726x and 7A38-706x's.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do Divers as a rule h34r: .... So here's a few of my 7A38's instead:
> ...


Please don't encourage him woody77!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

7A28lvr said:


> Please don't encourage him woody77!


Any more 'lip' from you, Bruce







.... and I might start collecting 7A*2*8's ! :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's nice!... and I usually don't like yellow! Reminds me of the Alien Seikos but nicer without those pushers on the side.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> That's nice!... and I usually don't like yellow! Reminds me of the Alien Seikos but nicer without those pushers on the side.


That's my mint 7A38-7140, Renato. It's a Seiko in-house design, but obviously influenced by the Guigiaro-designed 'Aliens'. :artist:

It's got it's own 3-page thread in the Japanese section: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61307&view=findpost&p=623289 - with half a dozen more photos.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's got it's own 3-page thread in the Japanese section: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61307&view=findpost&p=623289 - with half a dozen more photos.


Thanks for the link, I usually miss all these Japanese goodies on the forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7A28lvr said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't encourage him woody77!
> ...


I liken SEIKO7A38Fan to one of the alien machines in the movie "War of the Worlds", but instead of hovering over the Earth in search of humans, he hovers over eBay in search of his next Seiko 7A38 victim. There is not a single near mint or mint Seiko 7A38 in all of eBay that is safe from his predations.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Some wonderful watches on here, thanks for taking the time to put them on, the Helson is wonderful, along with that IWC divers.... sorry to hear about Rodgers RTA, looks very painful........


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

The blue and white Sports 100 is my favourite out of those. Have to say, I admire the attention to detail in getting them all showing the same time, including all the subdials!

Anyway, a new to me desktop diver that arrived yesterday from forum member antonbhoy. My first J. Springs.










Nice detail on the dial.










Like the edged chunky lugs and crown guard.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> .... sorry to hear about Rodgers RTA, looks very painful........


It was at the time...22years ago. Broke my left leg and left arm, all the ligaments in my left knee damaged...had to have artificial ones put in...still walk with a limp today. Was off work for two years until I could walk properly again. But hey-ho! still here!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

These are what I consider to be my 'divers' h34r:.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

AlexC1981 said:


> The blue and white Sports 100 is my favourite out of those.


That's the Seiko 7A38-6000 - the one I called my 'Dinky Diver'. h34r:

The main dial colour is actually a pale silver, with dark navy sub-dials ....

but it's almost impossible to capture the actual colours using natural lighting.












AlexC1981 said:


> Have to say, I admire the attention to detail in getting them all showing the same time, including all the subdials!


That's no fluke.







You should read up on Seiko 7Axx accuracy some time.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Redd said:


> After months of flipping I've settled down a bit, with this small collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi Redd, I have never heard of Helson, is this a new watch? or an old vintage watch which is new old stock, it looks really nice, great collection by the way :yes:


Google them up, they have some very nice divers! I love the Tortuga which don't show up very often over at the forums, so I guess I'm among the very few that likes it...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for that, stupid me...... yes lovely watches, the one Redd has is no longer for sale, although a tad on the pricey side at a grand for a homage......, will certainly add them to my favourites and keep an eye on them.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Thanks for that, stupid me...... yes lovely watches, the one Redd has is no longer for sale, although a tad on the pricey side at a grand for a homage......, will certainly add them to my favourites and keep an eye on them.....


I don't think the Skindiver was that much but I can't remember now... I believe it was something like US$700, which is about 430 quid. It's more or less the same price as a PRS-50-B (now sold out) and it's a lot less than the MkII Stingray, both Blancpain fifty fathoms homages.

The thing is they ship out of HK so there's the customs and VAT fees to consider. I was tempted to order a Tortuga but Portuguese customs aren't letting anything through anymore, so the final price would be a lot higher.

Oh, and sign up for their newsletter... After selling out, those Skindivers went back again on sale because apparently they found a few left. They went pretty quickly, so a heads up from them might be useful. Maybe they'll make more of these, it sure was a success...


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Redd said:
> 
> 
> > After months of flipping I've settled down a bit, with this small collection...
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Redd said:


> Loads more will come from these makers and worth your keeping an eye on them - the best of the boutique brands in my ill informed opinion.


I probably used the term boutique watch wrongly on some other thread... What is a boutique watch? I though it referred to watches like Police, D&G, Hugo Boss, etc.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow..... its great to see all the collections.

Not a particularly good image but his is my collection


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

woody77 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do Divers as a rule h34r: .... So here's a few of my 7A38's instead:
> ...


To show you that just because they're all based on the 7A38 15J tri-compax day/date movement ....

it doesn't mean they all look the same; far from it. Here's my little Yema, Jaz and Kamatz collection:










I'd forgotten there were a couple of Yema Psuedo-Plonguers in that box:


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Redd said:
> 
> 
> > Loads more will come from these makers and worth your keeping an eye on them - the best of the boutique brands in my ill informed opinion.
> ...


As you well know, many watch collectors look down on the small brands such as Helson and use negative terms such as 'kit' watch makers. I use the term boutique as I've read its use many times on forums, as well as on the web site of at least one of these brands. Police, D&G, etc I 'think' are known simply as 'Fashion' brands.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

stevieb said:


> Wow..... its great to see all the collections.
> 
> Not a particularly good image but his is my collection


hi nice lot there to many to see them well all the best woody77.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

stevieb said:


> Wow..... its great to see all the collections.
> 
> Not a particularly good image but his is my collection


I love photos like this to remind my Mrs that I actually have very few watches!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Redd said:


> stevieb said:
> 
> 
> > Wow..... its great to see all the collections.
> ...


Jebus, I keep looking at you guys pics and thinking of these graveyards


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Redd said:


> As you well know, many watch collectors look down on the small brands such as Helson and use negative terms such as 'kit' watch makers. I use the term boutique as I've read its use many times on forums, as well as on the web site of at least one of these brands. Police, D&G, etc I 'think' are known simply as 'Fashion' brands.


Ok, thanks for that Redd! It makes sense... there was a thread not long ago about a Prometheus watch and they describe themselves as a boutique brand too. I think that's when I began thinking I didn't have my terms right.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

"Say Cheese everybody"

never done this before....group hug of my(mainly)desk divers










i'm a poor photographer and theres a bit of camera shake going on


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

ANDI said:


> "Say Cheese everybody"
> 
> never done this before....group hug of my(mainly)desk divers
> 
> ...


hi thay are all very nice all thev best woody77.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's mine as it stands at the moment,i only started collecting again recently,and i had only eight watches in March 2010. 

Heirlooms.










More heirlooms.










watches i collected.




























cont...........


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

cont............


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

AlexC1981 said:


> Well, if we are showing...
> 
> Some of these are more divers style, than proper diver.


Nice collection Alex the more I see of those Russians the more I'm looking like getting one.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

sam. said:


> cont............


hi sam you do like your pocket watches you do have very nice watches all the best woody77.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

woody77 said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > cont............
> ...


Thanks very much Woody,i posted my collection in three posts,as i'm to lazy to remove them from the cabinet! :lol:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I think I've posted this pic before, it's around half of what I have but the other half is all Qtz/broken mechanicals for spares...










John


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> I think I've posted this pic before, it's around half of what I have but the other half is all Qtz/broken mechanicals for spares...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Another couple of snaps, The GMT might not be a diver but it has the trip lock crown and rated to 100m so okay for the pool




























As for a collection, I'm not sure it could be called that


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> Another couple of snaps, The GMT might not be a diver but it has the trip lock crown and rated to 100m so okay for the pool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi some nice watches there i have just got a rolex sub all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, for the people not going into the Russian forum... new arrival:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Ok, for the people not going into the Russian forum... new arrival:


hi very nice i have not had a russian ever may be i look at geting one soon just to see what thay are like whats the best one to go for and i still got your citizen on i will be keeping this one this time! thank you for the trad its all new to me but i like it so i may trad some more on the forum all the best woody77


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Daveinspain said:


> Nice collection Alex the more I see of those Russians the more I'm looking like getting one.


Thank you. Vostoks are such good value for money that I have difficulty not buying more.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi very nice i have not had a russian ever may be i look at geting one soon just to see what thay are like whats the best one to go for


Cheers woody, that question is tricky to answer because it's a bit like asking what's the best Swiss watch to go for.

Anyway, and leaving a lot of nice ones out, I would say these are the obvious ones:

- Best diver for the money: Vostok Amphibia (preferably on a Ministry case). You can get a brand new one for about 50/60 quid and that's an automatic 31 jewelled mechanical movement with 20 ATM WR. Though as a T-32 tank.

- Best chrono for the money: probably a Marktime pilot MkI (ex-Poljot MkI). 3133 movement and that's an improved movement based on the Valjoux 7734. I'm not updated on prices for these chronographs but shouldn't be more than US$200 (about 120 quid).

- Best finish, quality: Anything from the Volmax group. There are 4 sub-brands: Aviator, Sturmanskie, Buran and the new Volmax Patriot. They are among the priciest Russian watches (but not the most expensive) but still quality is close to a standard Swiss brand by a fraction of the price. Prices range from â‚¬200 to over â‚¬1k.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi very nice i have not had a russian ever may be i look at geting one soon just to see what thay are like whats the best one to go for
> ...


hi thanks i did look at buying vostok amphibia once but it went no more cash at this time so i will have hang on for that one all the best woody77.


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> I think I've posted this pic before, it's around half of what I have but the other half is all Qtz/broken mechanicals for spares...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the time please, sir?

Good god man, that's some collection .... good show.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi thanks i did look at buying vostok amphibia once but it went no more cash at this time so i will have hang on for that one all the best woody77.


They tend to show up here on the forum from time to time and the prices are usually great! So take your time, these aren't among those difficult to get that you have to jump on if one shows up or you'll never have another chance.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

rokerprogz said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've posted this pic before, it's around half of what I have but the other half is all Qtz/broken mechanicals for spares...
> ...


Gawd... just a quick count, I'll bet there are 40 or 50 watches there ! !


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> I think I've posted this pic before, it's around half of what I have but the other half is all Qtz/broken mechanicals for spares...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the 27th watch from the bottom in the 16th row from the left please?

:lol:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

woody77 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've posted this pic before, it's around half of what I have but the other half is all Qtz/broken mechanicals for spares...
> ...


Hi Woody

I've been collecting them since I was sixteen (fifty three years old now :blush: )

John


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> rokerprogz said:
> 
> 
> > johnbaz said:
> ...


:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > rokerprogz said:
> ...


I have 50 - 75 and for some reason that looks a lot larger than my collection!


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I've got spaces for more.....


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

antonbhoy said:


> I've got spaces for more.....


hi thay all look nice all the best woody77.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

antonbhoy said:


> I've got spaces for more.....


Nice collection there (No Vostoks!!!) To the chap above with the huge collection are all of those in working order or are some of them just odds and ends?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Robert

All of the watches work apart from the pocket watches- they used to work but one by one the mainsprings snapped upon winding 

Some of the wristwatches need need servicing as they don't keep good time, most are OK though 

John


----------

